# traitor imperial guards



## cypherthefallenangel (Jul 13, 2008)

does anyone know the rules points and genaral stuff about traitor IG its not in the chaos ccodex and i cant find it online?

,,,,cypher,,,,


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

would it be under the rules listing for traitors in the witch hunters codex? thats the only place ive seen traitors rules


----------



## cypherthefallenangel (Jul 13, 2008)

have you got the witch hunter codex? if so can you post what it says please.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't know if you can still use it, but they are in the lost and the damned codex.


----------



## cypherthefallenangel (Jul 13, 2008)

omg it dosent have point alue and dosent say if i can use them in a normal csm army?


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

It's got everything for the traitors.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Points value, equipment, and muties if you want em.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

For Traitor guard you can either use the IG codex and just make them look like Chaos or use the Imperial armour 5 and 6 lists.
Also traitor guard are stand alone you cant use them in a normal CSM army unless apoc. Although in IA 5 and 6 you can field afew CSM units.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, for official tournaments you would have to use the IG codex, as not other is valid. However, in friendly games you could use the only LatD list (which was released on their website and maybe still there on some of the older sites) or the lists out of the Imperial Armour books (as stated above). Or, you can just make up your own up (people tend not to like that).


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

option 1: use guard codex, legal for everything
option 2: use Lost and the Damned list, needs a little work, legal only for friendly
option 3: use FW lists, legal for friendly and some tournies
option 4: combine chaos codex with guard codex, legal for apocalypse and 2 detachment lists only, would require opponent permission to use in normal games outside of those.


----------

